# Samsung 30q 18650 batteries



## Dhesan23 (29/11/20)

Hello everyone

Just needed to double something about the batteries I purchased from a vape shop, the warning label says not suitable for e-cig or vape use.

Is this something I should ignore?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (29/11/20)

The batteries we use were never designed for vaping in the first place. But don't worry about those. That is just a disclaimer from Samsung to cover themselves in case of an incident caused by incorrect use.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## Dhesan23 (29/11/20)

Thank you


----------



## Hooked (29/11/20)

I've never seen that warning on any Samsung 30Q batteries which I've used!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (29/11/20)

Hooked said:


> I've never seen that warning on any Samsung 30Q batteries which I've used!


They started it recently @Hooked, about the same time the Anti Vaping legislation in the USA picked up more momentum.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------



## NecroticAngel (29/11/20)

I've seen it almost everywhere that sells batteries haha


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (29/11/20)

Hooked said:


> I've never seen that warning on any Samsung 30Q batteries which I've used!




Like you, in six years of using Samsung 30Qs (amongst others), I had never seen the warning until the ones I bought yesterday. LG batteries have carried warnings for some time.

I don't blame the manufacturers for putting such warnings on their batteries. They had never intended for their batteries to be used in an uncontrolled manner by the general public. They are usually sold to companies that use them in power tools, laptops, power banks, power walls etc. 

If new vapers (and even experienced ones) want to know about battery safety they should watch Battery Mooch's YouTube channel.

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCePHh3NMvu3rW2LFJeOWo-Q

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Stranger (30/11/20)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/blck-vapor-and-25r-batteries.t69003/

Another thread here where I raised the same Q about some new 25R's that I bought

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

